# Asrock AB350M Pro 4 (Win7 Inst.) Maus und Tastatur wird nicht erkannt



## Pippo26 (9. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mit dem Win7 Patcher von Asrock die Iso auf den USB Stick gepackt.
Win 7 konnte ich dann erstmal installieren aber wenn der PC neustartet und ich bei der Eingabe von "Benutzername & Computername) bin, geht absolut gar nichts mehr. Sowohl die Maus als auch die Tastatur lässt sich dann nicht mehr steuern....

Hat hier vielleicht einer ne Idee, was ich noch probieren könnte. Es ist echt zum verzweifeln.


----------



## Baker79 (9. Juli 2017)

Nach den ganzen Informationen hier, rate ich mal ins Grüne:

Maus und Tastatur USB? Eventuell noch an nem USB 3.0 Port?
Win 7 hat von Haus aus keine USB 3.0 Treiber. Die muss man nachinstallieren. Für solche Fälle hab ich immernoch ne PS2 Tastatur hier rumliegen.


----------



## Pippo26 (9. Juli 2017)

Ja beides USB, alle Anschlüsse bereits ausprobiert....
stimmt, win7 unterstützt es nicht, deswegen habe ich ja den Win7 Patcher von Asrock runtergeladen. Es lief erst problemlos, ich konnte Windows fast komplett installieren...also die Maus konnte ich bewegen...doch dann, nach Neustart und der Aufforderung einen Benutzer+Computernamen zu vergeben, ging nichts mehr....sowohl die Maus als auch die Tastatur lässt sich einfach nicht steuern.


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Juli 2017)

Nach dem Neustart ist der USB3 Treiber nicht mehr vorhanden. Der läuft nur wärend der Installation von Windows 7.


----------



## Tolotos66 (9. Juli 2017)

Ein PS2-Eingabegerät, d.h. ne alte Tastatur oder Maus, dann gehts auch. Vllt. hat ja jemand in Deinem Umfeld noch sowas im Schrank rumfliegen.
Gruß T.


----------



## Vandyk01 (9. Juli 2017)

Gibt auch einen Adapter USB auf PS2


----------



## Pippo26 (9. Juli 2017)

So einen Adapter hatte ich mal....hatte :/

Ich verstehe den Sinn bei diesen vorinstallierten Treibern nicht, wenn man sowieso den Neustart nicht umgehen kann und der Treiber dann nicht mehr greift...was bringt der mir dann? 
Ich habe zudem noch eine autounattend.xml drauf gepackt Windows Answer File Generator
aber leider ohne Erfolg: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Vandyk01 (9. Juli 2017)

Tija, entweder mit Adapter versuchen...oder gleich auf Win 10 umsteigen ! Ist Win 10 für Dich keine Option?


----------



## Tolotos66 (9. Juli 2017)

Bei meinem Sohnemann hat es mit dem Adapter leider nicht funktioniert  Er mußte sich mit WIN10 anfreunden
Gruß T.


----------



## Pippo26 (9. Juli 2017)

Eigentlich schon, man sollte ja mit der Zeit mitgehen aber ich weiß nicht, ob Truecrypt und Win10 sich verstehen....
man soll wohl irgendwo im Bios auf  Legacy BIOS umstellen bezw. auf SecureBoot ausmachen...konnte die Einstellung aber nicht finden :/



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Sohnemann hat es mit dem Adapter leider nicht funktioniert  Er mußte sich mit WIN10 anfreunden
> Gruß T.




ohhh man auch das noch, ich bestelle den adapter per amazon prime und es funktioniert nicht 
es nervt einfach, ich habe hier einen fast komplett neuen PC stehen und kann es auf herz und niere nicht überprüfen....


----------



## efdev (9. Juli 2017)

Pippo26 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Sinn bei diesen vorinstallierten Treibern nicht, wenn man sowieso den Neustart nicht umgehen kann und der Treiber dann nicht mehr greift...was bringt der mir dann?
> [/url]



Ohne die Treiber auf deinem Win Stick kannst du kein Win7 installieren dann dürfte die Installation vermutlich nicht mal anlaufen du packst die Treiber also für die Installation auf den Stick nicht für das was danach passiert.
Ist echt lästig Win7 auf neuen Systemen zu installieren deswegen bin ich froh das meine PS2 Tastatur noch da ist 

Notfalls musst du ne PS2 Tastatur hier im Forum erwerben


----------



## Tolotos66 (9. Juli 2017)

Kanns halt nur vom AB350 Pro4 sagen. Vllt. hast Du ja Glück und beim M-Board geht es.
Gruß T.


----------



## extremeDsgn (9. Juli 2017)

Also ich mache es mit Win7 und meine Asrock Z170 genauso: USB Stick mit Win7 per Asrock Tool erstellen, allerdings kann ich die Maus und Tastatur weiterhin benutzen, wenn der PC das erste mal gestartet ist. Stecke ich andere Geräte an die USB3 Anschlüsse, werden sie nicht erkannt. Stecke dann eine Festplatte per SATA vorübergehend an mein Board, wodrauf die Treiber für USB3 sind und löse so mein Problem. Schau nochmal, ob du den Stick richtig formatierst, die Maus und Tastatur müsste in Windows noch gehen.


----------



## Pippo26 (9. Juli 2017)

Nein geht wirklich, da kann man ja auch nicht viel falsch machen, denke ich....
Soweit komme ich
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

dann streikt die Maus & die Tastatur


----------



## extremeDsgn (9. Juli 2017)

Ich hab auf deine PN geantwortet. Mir fällt noch ein: Versuche mal andere USB Ports (die ganz oben), da gab es was mit "speziellen" Ports.


----------

